# 5 Gallon Hood



## Zeetrain (Oct 13, 2009)

Ive seen some posts about making a hood out of plexi glass and using a piano hings for it but i was wondering if anyone had any ideas of being able to make a hood and some sort of light fixture that could go on top of it. Any ideas?


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

for a 5 gallon? i would personally cut a thick piece of plexi to size and drill a hole for you to lift it and any notches you may need for wires filter etc... then use a clamp on light fixture. ... they have some good looking ones at Home depot or wally....


----------



## Zeetrain (Oct 13, 2009)

Yea, what Im doing is my girlfriend has a 5 gallon that she wants to split and have her two male bettas on either side. I wanted to make a top so they couldnt hop into the otherside and also so that she could put a light on it. What type of bulb would you suggest if she used a clamp on? Shes not gonna have any plants in it.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

a regular CFL bulb would be fine with no plants.. they are great on energy and the light is not harsh at all..i would go with a 25-30 watt personally


----------



## Zeetrain (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the replys. Now I gotta go over to home depot and check prices.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

good luck dont forget to tank pix


----------



## Zeetrain (Oct 13, 2009)

So me and my Dad made a divider and a hood out of plexiglass. We cut the plexiglass with a knife and used a drill to make the holes. We also used GE silicon 1 to hold the divider in place. Its not perfect, but Im happy with it.


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

Looks really good


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

very nice job!!!!!!!!!!!!! one modification unless you intend to have filters on both sides yo may want to add a few more holes.. but wow that looks really good


----------



## Zeetrain (Oct 13, 2009)

Thankyou  I may add two slits in the hood to put a bubble stone on both sides.


----------



## rookie7 (Jun 19, 2010)

Can you tell me where you got the plexiglass?


----------



## eatmysox (Sep 1, 2010)

Very nice looking hood, may have to make one of my own for the G/F's Tank, what was the approx cost of the project?


----------



## Zeetrain (Oct 13, 2009)

rookie7 said:


> Can you tell me where you got the plexiglass?


 I got it at Home Depot


eatmysox said:


> Very nice looking hood, may have to make one of my own for the G/F's Tank, what was the approx cost of the project?


 Thanks. I only bought plexiglass and silicon and I believe it cost me just under $15 and I still have almost the whole tube of silicon left for future projects. I already had the tools to do the project though.

A side note - the hood bows a little bit now, but it doesnt effect anything negatively. There is a light on top of it too.


----------

